# Wood type



## solna905 (May 15, 2010)

Hello

New to smoking and trying a boston butt on my chargrill with side firebox.  What type of wood should I use?  Would hickory or mesquite be too strong?  I have some apple as well.  How often should the wood be added?  Also should it be soaked first?

Also what type would be best for smoking a turkey?

Thanks


----------



## DougE (May 15, 2010)

The type of wood is pretty much a matter of preference. I frequently use hickory and mesquite with pork since I prefer a stronger smoke flavor. Apple will give you a subtler smoke flavor if that's what you're looking for.

As to your second question, I started out soaking my chips/chunks but don't bother anymore.

Oh, and welcome to SMF .......


----------



## mythmaster (May 15, 2010)

I like hickory on my butts, but, then again, I've never tried anything else because it tastes so awesome.

Welcome aboard, BTW!


----------



## mballi3011 (May 15, 2010)

First off welcome Solna to *SMF*.  I would use apple but  thats what I like the most. You'll like it here cause there are abunch of good folks here that would just love to help you out with just about anything to do with smoking. We really like to have newbies here because they can bring in a new propective to how things are done. There's nothing like a new set of eyes to give and new way to make things that little differant to make things alittle better. So I hope you know about the *Qview* here. 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=58920
Here's a link to photobucket it's free and easy to download pictures. Then if your really new to smoking Look up the E-course. 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...play.php?f=127
It's also free and it will give you the basics of smoking. So after all of that you just need to go grab something to smoke and if you have any question just post them here and we will answer it quickly so you don't have any mishaps with your smoke. 
Welcome To Your New Addiction


----------



## ddave (May 15, 2010)

I'd go with hickory or apple on the butt.  Mesquite can get a bit overpowering.

Add more wood when you don't smell smoke anymore.  (You don't have to SEE smoke to be smoking.  If you can smell it, the meat will get it. 

If your using charcoal in a SFB, no need to soak the wood chunks.  Just place them NEAR but not directly on the hot coals.  You want them to smolder, not burn. 

Welcome to SMF. 

Dave


----------



## richoso1 (May 15, 2010)

Hello and welcome to the SMF. I moved your thead to roll call so that everyone has a chance to welcome you to SMF. Pleas give us a little introduction about yourself. 
Not knowing your taste preference, I might suggest mixing hickory and apple to be on the safe side. i wouldn't bother soaking wood. No need to add wood if you can smell it smouldering, too much smoke can cause creosote, which is a health hazard we try to avoid. Make sure you have good circulation of smoke, stale smoke is not a good thing so keep that top vent open. Good luck my friend.


----------



## garyt (May 15, 2010)

Either for the butt will be fine, save the apple for the bird.I only cook poultry with fruit wood, and good luck.


----------



## meateater (May 15, 2010)

I use hickory with a taste of mesquite. The mesquite can get very strong real quick.


----------



## rp ribking (May 15, 2010)

I have been using cherry when I smoke butts, as I am doing now, it is a lighter smoking taste, more of a sweet taste than hickory.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I use hickory for ribs and brisket.


----------



## treegje (May 16, 2010)

I use a lot of hickory and oak


----------



## beer-b-q (May 16, 2010)

[font=&quot][/font]

[font=&quot]Welcome to SMF, Glad to have you with us. This is the place to learn, lots of good info and helpful friendly Members.[/font]

[font=&quot]For those of you new to Smoking, be sure to check out *Jeff's 5 Day Smoking Basics eCourse*.[/font]
[font=&quot]Click Here it's *"FREE"* ... 5 Day eCourse [/font]

*[font=&quot]I Would Highly Suggest Reading these posts on Food Safety by bbally. [/font]*

[font=&quot]This thread will tell you basically everything you need to know and the man explaining it is[/font]
[font=&quot]both a *ServSafe Instructor *and a *HACCP Instructor*.[/font]
*http://tinyurl.com/ygg8gfb*

*http://tinyurl.com/yjavfkj*

*[font=&quot]Here you can get the 2009 USDA Food Safety Guide from his site.[/font]*
*http://tinyurl.com/ykq5p9t*

*[font=&quot]How to post Qview to Forum:[/font]*

[font=&quot]When you uploading to Photobucket I always use the Large IMG setting, 640 x 480 it is a nice size...[/font]

[font=&quot]Everyone here enjoys seeing the Qview so be sure to post plenty of pics...[/font]

[font=&quot]Large ones that us old people with bad eyes can see.[/font]

[font=&quot][/font]

[font=&quot]For Step By Step Instructions On Posting Qview Check Out This Tutorial[/font]

*http://tinyurl.com/yjm4xkh*


----------



## daddyzaring (May 16, 2010)

Try this link, it tells about alot of different woods for smoking and gives some discription of their flavors, and perferred type of meat to be used with.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=50439


----------

